# wanted: river pro jet boat or similar



## scottconsoli (Jun 27, 2012)

I am looking for a hipro river pro boat or something similar, basically an inboard jet boat or aluminum river jet boat with some high sides, anyone have any leads on someone that may be interested in selling a river pro or similar please email, text or call 2677162923 

[email protected]


----------



## Brian J (Jun 27, 2012)

Might check the classified section on the riverpro website or shoot Kevin (Riverpro builder) an email.


----------

